# STOLEN while on loan dun filly Scotland



## Spinal Tap (23 October 2010)

URGENT - FILLY MISSING WHILST OUT ON LOAN
Bonnie is a dun filly, 17 months old, standing around 12/13hh - unsure if she has a rug although she should be wearing one.

She was loaned by a young woman from West Lothian, Scotland and kept on a small yard near Broxbourn.  She is understood to have left her yard mid week but no one has heard or seen  her since.

Bonnie was due to be returned to her owner yesterday.  Despite contact with the loaner, and promises that she would be delivered, Bonnie didn't arrive.  Her owner went to the yard to collect her today but Bonnie was gone.   The Police are aware.  

PLEASE HELP!  Anyone in the area,  please keep a lookout for Bonnie.  Her owner is desperate to have her back.

If ANYONE has any information,  please PM me and I will pass on the details of her owner. 

Here is a photograph of her.


----------



## christi (23 October 2010)

Oh goodness, i do hope shes found !


----------



## PeterNatt (23 October 2010)

Get this posted on NED Online and Horsewatch.  You will need the police incident number.


----------



## Spinal Tap (23 October 2010)

PeterNatt said:



			Get this posted on NED Online and Horsewatch.  You will need the police incident number.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it's getting posted quite widely and Interdressage are sending a message out to all their users because Bonnie's mum competes with them.  I'll suggest these to her


----------



## dozzie (23 October 2010)

Also contact Missing Horses On Loan as they will be able to advise.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (23 October 2010)

this pony is for sale on TrotOnline forum 

here - http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?28742-Highland-x-filly


----------



## Red30563 (23 October 2010)

That's the owner advertising it.


----------



## Dizzle (23 October 2010)

Paint Me Proud said:



			this pony is for sale on TrotOnline forum 

here - http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?28742-Highland-x-filly

Click to expand...

That's the original owner, not the loaner.


----------



## Spinal Tap (23 October 2010)

Yup Buttons is the owner 

There has been some progress, apparently the police have managed to get hold of the loaner & she has promised to return Bonnie tomorrow.  Fingers crossed this is going to happen.  However people have suggested that she is trying to get a replacement so please be careful if you are currently advertising a horse on loan


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 October 2010)

Hope pony is returned to her owner. Keep us posted?


----------



## Rollin (24 October 2010)

I am so sorry and hope owner finds her pony.  

PLEASE lobby DEFRA.

A passport is not 'proof' of ownership.  In France we have TWO documents the second a single A5 sheet called a Carte D'Imatriculation is the 'ownership document'.  You can't sell a horse without that signed by the seller.  It is also kept separate to the passport and does not need to accompany the horse.

In France there is only ONE PIO the National Stud so it is much more difficult to get a second passport for a stolen horse.  There is also only ONE database which is linked to issue of passports.

If the UK had a similar system this would not happen.


----------



## Spinal Tap (24 October 2010)

Trouble is that even with a system like that, there are some people who don't give a monkeys about minor details like the law/getting into trouble with the police, passports, honesty, contracts etc (the details given by this person on the contract they signed have apparently turned out to be false).

I'll keep you posted on how this one pans out, still hoping for a good outcome today


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 October 2010)

I hope the pony is returned today.


----------



## Spinal Tap (24 October 2010)

GREAT NEWS!

Bonnie is home   A few dramas along the way by the sound of it (no she wasn't delivered back) but the main thing is that she is safe, well and back with her owner


----------



## asbo (24 October 2010)

and if anyone wants that girls info please let me know as shes looking for another horse on loan apparently!


----------



## Spinal Tap (24 October 2010)

asbo said:



			and if anyone wants that girls info please let me know as shes looking for another horse on loan apparently!
		
Click to expand...

Yep I heard that too.  She sounds like a nasty piece of work.  I hope word gets around about her, shame she can't be named & shamed here but can't risk saying anything defamatory on an open forum.


----------



## asbo (24 October 2010)

well there are a lot of us from the same area on here so they need to be warned i think, so pm or FB me if you live in the broxburn or surrounding area .


----------



## Kallibear (24 October 2010)

PM the details please! I know somone who will makes sure EVERYONE knows by next weekend...........


----------



## asbo (24 October 2010)

Kallibear said:



			PM the details please! I know somone who will makes sure EVERYONE knows by next weekend...........

Click to expand...

will do


----------



## Quadro (24 October 2010)

Anyone i would know?? Just being a nosy cow  xxx


----------



## 3DE (24 October 2010)

Commented on the FB thingy


----------



## christi (24 October 2010)

wonderful news !


----------

